# Java programm über cmd öffnen



## mukkerson (3. Apr 2009)

hi ich hab eine kurze frage und zwar wie kann ich mein java projekt, dass ich fertig programmiert habe über die cmd öffnen ich will halt keine executable daraus basteln, sondern einfach übers JRE laufen lassen.


----------



## thE_29 (3. Apr 2009)

Hast du eine Jar Datei gemacht?


----------



## ARadauer (3. Apr 2009)

javac *.java (wenn noch nicht gebaut) kann aber auch blödsinn sein, bau seit 5 jahren nicht mehr selber...
java KlassenName

bzw bei jar
java -jar JarName.jar


----------

